# Carrefour Denia



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Can someone help me as this is driving me nuts!!!

I know there's a new Carrefour opening in the Eroski store in Marina centre Ondara this month BUT was there another one opened last week in Denia town????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Can someone help me as this is driving me nuts!!!
> 
> I know there's a new Carrefour opening in the Eroski store in Marina centre Ondara this month BUT was there another one opened last week in Denia town????


I don't know if it has opened yet, but it's in the old Eroski building, which is near the drive-though McDonalds. Think it's Avda D'Alacant. 


If memory serves me, it was actually Carrefour when we first moved here, before it became Eroski!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of. I thought they were going in to the Euroski at La Marina Ondara though... Perhaps that's the confusion?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahh but this is my query

There was an opening of a Carrefour in Denia last week BUT it wasn't the one in the Marina Shopping centre Ondara

It was suggested to me ( but no confirmation) it was on the main drag on the way into Denia where all the car sales places are etc????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Ahh but this is my query
> 
> There was an opening of a Carrefour in Denia last week BUT it wasn't the one in the Marina Shopping centre Ondara
> 
> It was suggested to me ( but no confirmation) it was on the main drag on the way into Denia where all the car sales places are etc????


Yes.... that's where the big McDonalds is too - & where the old Eroski was - as I said in my reply.........


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is that near Pineda Electrical store after a series of roundabouts on right hand side on way into Denia???


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is that near Pineda Electrical store after a series of roundabouts on right hand side on way into Denia???


You're as good at directions as I am! But sounds right - if you were coming from Jávea - in that vague area.

I'm hopeless at directions - but if you find the big McDs it's on the same side of the road & iirc Kibuc is on the other side.

Just checked with a Dénia mate - it opened a bit over a week ago


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I am in biiiiig trouble!!!!

Wifey said that was a Carrefour in there and I argued and argued that it wasn't.. We could have went there when we there last week and I kept telling her there was only 1 Carrefour in Denia area which was gonna open in the Ondara Marina centre in Feb!!!!

Ok everybody, just keep that " extra" Carrefour quiet from her, huuusssh!!!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I have to be really honest here, the saga gets worse........I argued sooo much that there wasn't a Carrefor in Denia and wifey so much wanted to go to one to buy housewares that we drove last week to the Gandia one from Orba!!!!!

Doh!!!!!


----------



## Eastpak (Jan 25, 2017)

An easy google search would have solved that last week when you were there...

Maybe time to learn to live in "new world" & embrace it..


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair point

So here's the plan- any of you reading this who are Orbaites, if you ever meet wifey and me ( Irish couple- hubby a ringer for Brad Pitt) be sure to mention in conversation that as the crow flies Gandia is actually closer to Orba than Denia


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

At least you treated her to the traffic delays of Palmera and Bellreguard


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Gandia Carrefour is a Carrefour Hypermarket.

What are the two at Ondara and Denia...just markets?

(There are short cuts and back roads available to avoid Palmera and Belleregard - and Oliva!)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent thinking Sat

My story will be I wanted to treat her to a hypermarket- not that I was a numb nut Paddy who didn't know where the heck he was going!!!!


----------

